# Banner images



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Had a search through threads here but unable to find out how to add images(s) to membership banner....can anyone help?

Rich


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

This is a general TTForum setting, and nothing really to do with the TTOC.
Try going through 'Profile/User Control Panel/Profile/Edit Signature' and adding a link to Photobucket or wherever - should show a pic like my car below...
There is a width size limit roughly about what my picture width is, though depth can be deeper


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> This is a general TTForum setting, and nothing really to do with the TTOC.
> Try going through 'Profile/User Control Panel/Profile/Edit Signature' and adding a link to Photobucket or wherever - should show a pic like my car below...
> There is a width size limit roughly about what my picture width is, though depth can be deeper


Thanks Bart!
Will give that a go!

Rich


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Still can't seem to get it to work no matter how much I crop down!!


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Done


----------

